# E.N. Publishing Looking for d20 Line Managers



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2004)

We at EN Publishing are planning on expanding our operations significantly.

 We're looking for several d20 line managers to join our team.  The line managers will be responsible for producing entire PDF product lines from conception through to release.

 The line manager roles require a large amount of responsibility and dedication, and we are looking for people with *previous experience* in producing high quality PDF products.  As the line manager, you will be responsible for an entire product line, including writing, editing, art and layout.  You will need to be experienced at dealing with writers, artists and contributors, arranging contracts, negotiating payments, and overseeing the entire production of your product line.  You should be prepared to meet strict deadlines and to meet quarterly quotas of high-quality PDF products. You will also be responsible for the budget of your product line within preset constraints.

 We will be expanding our product range to cover various genres and product types/sizes, from mini-PDFs to full-blown sourcebooks.  

 Please contact Morrus at russ@en-world.freeserve.co.uk if you are interested.  Please also have ready a link to a previously managed PDF product (do not send this PDF via email, however).  You will need to be available to start immediately.  If you already have an idea for a product line, please let us know in your email; we will be giving preference to those who can show that they are able to conceptualise and bring about a line.

 An example of the type of thing that you would be responsible for is the _E.N. Arsenal_ line.  We need people to manage similar lines and concepts.  

 Given the responsibility involved in these positions, we would like you to think carefully before applying.  As a paying job, we will expect you to be committed to your product line.  Feel free to ask questions in this thread, although I won't be answering contract-specific matters in public.

 Payment -- payment will be paid via royalties.  You will be able to set your own royalty within the budgetary percentage allocated to contributor payments.  You will also be arranging and negotiating royalty percentages with contributors working under you.  

 You will have access to a private, password-protected forum here at EN World for your own use, in order to help you facilitate communication with and management of the contributors working for you.  Each line manager will have one such forum.

 Although we're not limiting applications to only such people, we anticipate that most of the applications will come from those who have run (or are currently running) a small e-publishing outfit, and would welcome the opportunity that EN Publishing's exposure will give them.


----------

